# I need to get a 6 pack and some exercises..



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Ok mainly I need a 6 pack by next week on sunday, I'm a total newb on this thing, and if I dont have this I'm so dead.. I've got a 8 pound dumb bell and a 5 pound dumb bell and a excercise ball. What exercises should I do and how many a day to get a ripped 6 pack by next week?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 28, 2005)

Good luck.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

I was asking doe some help not a good luck!  you got anything that'll get me that way in a week?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> Ok mainly I need a 6 pack by next week on sunday, I'm a total newb on this thing, and if I dont have this I'm so dead.. I've got a 8 pound dumb bell and a 5 pound dumb bell and a excercise ball. What exercises should I do and how many a day to get a ripped 6 pack by next week?


----------



## MyK (Aug 28, 2005)

do you have a magic wand??


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 28, 2005)

Okay, don't eat until next Sunday.

 It's virtually impossible to get a six pack in one week.


----------



## TheCurse (Aug 28, 2005)

well, if your not 21, then you can wait outside in an alley by some liquor store for someone to buy beer, then hit them over the head with the 8lb dumbell and take the beer.  keep the 5lb dumbell in reserve as a missle weapon as you make your escape.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Ok I have a girl coming over for my 13th birthday with her family and a ton of over people, I need a ripped out 6 pack to impress her.. Got anything to help me out? I need it in a week.


Oh BTW I'm 12 I cant have any good drinks like beer or a mud slide..


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 28, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> Ok I have a girl coming over for my 13th birthday with her family and a ton of over people, I need a ripped out 6 pack to impress her.. Got anything to help me out? I need it in a week.


  this gets more interesting after every reply...


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Anyone want to stop posting useless answers that have no relation to my topic and maybe help me out?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2005)

Forgot the six pack, if you really want to impress the girl just stick a sock down your pants and grin.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Gosh is anyone going to post or not some advice?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2005)

The sock worked for me  . I was really impressed or did I impress...... oh nevermind.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 28, 2005)

Listen to me. You cannot obtain a six pack in one week. If it takes a six pack to impress her, she's not worth your time.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm going to be in the pool with her I want some answers and not stupid ones..


(So I'm supposed to give up trying so quickly?)


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm serious. It is not possible. Literally the only way is to starve yourself, which isn't recommended, especially since you're going swimming.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Gosh this stinks... Is there like 200 push ups a day? Would that do it?


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> Ok I have a girl coming over for my 13th birthday with her family and a ton of over people, I need a ripped out 6 pack to impress her.. Got anything to help me out? I need it in a week.
> 
> 
> Oh BTW I'm 12 I cant have any good drinks like beer or a mud slide..



Girls love: money, fame, power......or anything related to this.

At 13 your only in training to learn how to get a girl......learn your lessons well and by 18 when your in college you will know how to lie and cheat your way into their pants.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Ya well I'm not going to cheat, I want answers now! (not to be greedy)


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2005)

Have you tried marathon masterbation, I heard a guy got up to a 4 pack in just 4 days.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

What's that?


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

1 week????????????

low carb diet will make you drop 5-7lbs in a week.

Only eat:meat, eggs, fish.....you can eat fat....you will need fat on this diet.
No: pasta, bread, oats, cookies crackers or candy, no soda pop or juice, no rice, potatos or pie, no fruit ( but only for the first week)....


get the idea?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 28, 2005)

Don't listen to Foreman. Look, every guy knows how you feel (not really, but bear with me). You want to impress a girl, that's fine. Maybe you should have thought ahead. It takes months of training and dieting to achieve a six pack for most people. Start now and eventually you'll get to your goal. It's just NOT POSSIBLE to do this in one week. Sorry, it doesn't work that way. Tell her you're working out and make up some numbers for some lifts you can do if that's what you really want.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

I feel terrible, but I'm not going to quit, think I could get somegood arms by then?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2005)

All kidding aside IWS thats hard to do. You can't get a 6 pack in a week.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 28, 2005)

Why?


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Don't listen to Foreman. Look, every guy knows how you feel (not really, but bear with me). You want to impress a girl, that's fine. Maybe you should have thought ahead. It takes months of training and dieting to achieve a six pack for most people. Start now and eventually you'll get to your goal. It's just NOT POSSIBLE to do this in one week. Sorry, it doesn't work that way. Tell her you're working out and make up some numbers for some lifts you can do if that's what you really want.


Dont listen to Squaggleboggin!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Dont listen to Squaggleboggin!


 Show me proof! Don't listen to Foreman!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> I feel terrible


Don't, she won't even care about a 6 pack. It's whats inside of you,impress her with your personality..treat her like a lady.


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Show me proof! Don't listen to Foreman!


Proof of what


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 1 week????????????
> 
> low carb diet will make you drop 5-7lbs in a week.
> 
> ...


That sounds like the atkins diet.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Ok but anyway to get my arms bigger?


----------



## animalmachine (Aug 28, 2005)

what's more pathetic - being an idiot or being so bored you have to pretend to be one for your own entertainment?


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Oh and I'm skinny no fat at all.. Are you calling me an idiot?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2005)

ForemanRules Quote:



> Dont listen to Squaggleboggin!



Squaggleboggin Quote:



> Show me proof! Don't listen to Foreman!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 28, 2005)

If you're skinny then you should already have one actually. Knowledge is your best friend. Start reading up on things. Do crunches everyday. To all of the people who freak out about frequency, crunches aren't very intense so doing them everyday is okay for most people. It will make a difference eventually. Read up on what to do for your arms. Read about your abs. Read about EVERYTHING! Knowledge is your best friend. Knowledge is good. Gain as much knowledge as you can. Get the picture?


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Let's not get off topic...


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Ya I guess I do I just cant figure out how to do crunches..


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2005)

animalmachine said:
			
		

> what's more pathetic - being an idiot or being so bored you have to pretend to be one for your own entertainment?


He is playing us.....I hope.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 28, 2005)

Read what I said; it's totally on topic. We're actually trying to help you but you're too worried about some girl to listen to some good advice. Get a grip and start reading. Everything I've told you is true so far.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 28, 2005)

You can't figure out how to do crunches? Must I whip out the video?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Must I whip out the


I almost fainted with those 4 words.....


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Sure go ahead please. I wasn't talking to you about being on topid I was saynig to min0 lee


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 28, 2005)

That's five words, but I knew someone would say that.

 Go to exrx.net and look around. It has some good solid information there. Go here and check out the form for different exercises http://exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html.


----------



## animalmachine (Aug 28, 2005)

squaggleboggin - he's f-ing with you


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

I dont see how to do a crunch on there though..


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2005)

But without the weight.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Ok thanks min0


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2005)

No problem.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Do you think I'll gain any mass doing 200 set ups a day 100 curls on each arm and 150 push ups on my energy ball?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 28, 2005)

animalmachine said:
			
		

> squaggleboggin - he's f-ing with you


 Sadly, one never knows for sure.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Aug 28, 2005)

the fact is, EVERYTHING TAKES TIME! i have been working out out for 3 months and STILL dont have the results i want. yes, im making great improvements, and i feel stronger and better every time i hit the gym but lets get realistic...if someone tells you that you can get good arms, good abs, good ANYTHING in a week, then they are A)lying  or B)mentally imbalanced. greatness takes tiiiiime... but the results are worth it. fyi everyone has abs, its just many people have a layer of fat over them. great abs=low body fat %


----------



## 01warrior (Aug 28, 2005)

u wont put on mass doing 100 curls or 150 pushups , u need to eat  like u havent eaten before  get some fat on u so u can turn that into muscle and learn how to train properly then u will grow


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> Do you think I'll gain any mass doing 200 set ups a day 100 curls on each arm and 150 push ups on my energy ball?


No.


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 28, 2005)

You are ALL so full of shit.  I live 3 blocks from a great liquor store.  Give me 10 bucks and I'll have you a quality 6-pack in less than 10 minutes.


Although... if you're wanting to impress a chick I might suggest you go with a vintage Spatlese or Zinfindel or something like that.  Unless she drives a Camaro then a 6-pack is perfectly in order.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok well I guess I'll just have to go as I am


----------



## buildingup (Aug 29, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> Ok well I guess I'll just have to go as I am


i wouldnt if i was you, give me some money and i'll give you a suit of armour! its as good as a 6 pack and it comes with balls of steel!


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hahaha very funny buildingup...


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 29, 2005)

Might I suggest an admin add a STUPID THREAD topic, on this board. That's the only place where this BS should be.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 29, 2005)

Unless you're very close to having visible abs already this is virtually impossible.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 29, 2005)

Well I'm going to let my abs rest but the 2 top abs are showing a bit.


----------



## MyK (Aug 29, 2005)

Sam40 said:
			
		

> Might I suggest an admin add a STUPID THREAD topic, on this board. That's the only place where this BS should be.



hey, the guy is looking for advice. It may be stupid to you, but he is new to training so give him some slack!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2005)

Sam40 said:
			
		

> Might I suggest an admin add a STUPID THREAD topic, on this board. That's the only place where this BS should be.


So true.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 29, 2005)

Gosh is everyone but MyK P-Funk is not nice here. If you knew anything about being nice you'd know that I joined yesterday I'm only 12!


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 29, 2005)

My advice to anyone 12 years old is, go change your diaper. Wait about 10 years, and then come back. Don't be so antsy to grow up, IT AIN'T NO FUN believe me. And I've been around long enough to know.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 29, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> Anyone want to stop posting useless answers that have no relation to my topic and maybe help me out?



there is no way to get a six pack in 1 week


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey listen man, I have a friend that is 13 that is fit and has huge arms and a 6 pack, I have a friend that is 12 and has a 6 pack and arms and can bench 130 pounds, I have a friend that is 15 and is a girl that can bench 300... I wouldn't join here if I was going to look at it and quit! You may have been around but that doesn't mean a thing. There's no law that says a 12 going on 13 year old bodybuild so get used to me being around! NO MORE SAYING I CANT DO IT!!!


Oh and no I cant get a 6 pack in a week...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 29, 2005)

Ignore all discouragement and keep on going. Just lift safe and with proper form and you'll do just fine. Just don't expect miracles. Read, read, read until your eyes bleed. I've said it before and I'll say it again: knowledge is your best friend when it comes to lifting. Gain as much as possible and you'll be well on your way. Don't listen to and take just anyone's advice. Don't disregard it either. Instead, investigate what everyone has to say and be your own person and form your own conclusion for your research.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 29, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> I have a friend that is 15 and is a girl that can bench 300...



 

300 ounces?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Ignore all discouragement and keep on going. Just lift safe and with proper form and you'll do just fine. Just don't expect miracles. Read, read, read until your eyes bleed. I've said it before and I'll say it again: knowledge is your best friend when it comes to lifting. Gain as much as possible and you'll be well on your way. Don't listen to and take just anyone's advice. Don't disregard it either. Instead, investigate what everyone has to say and be your own person and form your own conclusion for your research.



 
You can learn from the pros here, but asking unrealistic questions like that leaves you open for retort here.
By the way Mr. Imwithstupid926  or can I just call you Mr. Imstupid .....just kidding..


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 29, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> Hey listen man, I have a friend that is 13 that is fit and has huge arms and a 6 pack, I have a friend that is 12 and has a 6 pack and arms and can bench 130 pounds, I have a friend that is 15 and is a girl that can bench 300... I wouldn't join here if I was going to look at it and quit! You may have been around but that doesn't mean a thing. There's no law that says a 12 going on 13 year old bodybuild so get used to me being around! NO MORE SAYING I CANT DO IT!!!
> 
> 
> Oh and no I cant get a 6 pack in a week...





15 year old girl that can bench 300lbs


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 29, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> Gosh is everyone but MyK P-Funk is not nice here. If you knew anything about being nice you'd know that I joined yesterday I'm only 12!




Squaggleboggin is nice to you! He gives you so much GOOD advice and you don't say he's nice!  

my advice: just go play some computer games or go play some sports, have fun.
If you want to get in to weightraining just learn form with lightweights you are still young don't worry.


Good luck with the girl - Hey if she really likes you, you might even get a kiss on the lips


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok thanks and I forgot to put you Squaggleboggin, and you MuscleM4n. Oh BTW I'm going to not just kiss, we'll make it happen...


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> Ok thanks and I forgot to put you Squaggleboggin, and you MuscleM4n.


Hey what about me? 



			
				Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> Oh BTW I'm going to not just kiss, we'll make it happen...



What do you plan  on doing? 1st base, 2nd base....details.


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 29, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> 15 year old girl that can bench 300lbs


That's Impressive.


----------



## kylewoods (Aug 30, 2005)

ROFLMAO!!!

wish i was 12 again, so much fun to be had 

oi imwithstuipd fuk the six pack, whip out your ding dong and show her whos boss


----------



## tree (Aug 30, 2005)

My advice is to buy a pair of HG500's, and blow torch the spring to make it easier. No-set close the gripper in her face, because girls love men with strong grips. Try and burst an unopened can of soda, but first, open it up a bit.


----------



## tree (Aug 30, 2005)

Don't try and pass that 15 year old girl benching 300+ shit either.


----------



## tree (Aug 30, 2005)

There is a law against under-aged sex, too.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 30, 2005)

gosh, golly, holy smoley! just shut the fuck up kid and stop asking stupid questions, if people could get 6 packs in one week then everyone would have 'em.


----------



## poloblue22 (Aug 30, 2005)

When I was 13 I didn't even know about impressing girls with six packs. I was more worried about getting cooties from them and staying the hell away from them. You are 13 enjoy it instead of running around trying to impress girls, you will have plenty of time for that when you get older.


----------



## MyK (Aug 30, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Ignore all discouragement and keep on going. Just lift safe and with proper form and you'll do just fine. Just don't expect miracles. Read, read, read until your eyes bleed. I've said it before and I'll say it again: knowledge is your best friend when it comes to lifting. Gain as much as possible and you'll be well on your way. Don't listen to and take just anyone's advice. Don't disregard it either. Instead, investigate what everyone has to say and be your own person and form your own conclusion for your research.



listen to squaggle, hes good shit!

If I was you, I'd:

1) do as squaggle says, and devote a couple of hours a week to learning everything you can. in  year you will be an expert!!

2) even if you cant get to a proper set of weights yet. start learning proper form for all the exercises you can. be creative.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 30, 2005)

poloblue22 said:
			
		

> When I was 13 I didn't even know about impressing girls with six packs. I was more worried about getting cooties from them and staying the hell away from them. You are 13 enjoy it instead of running around trying to impress girls, you will have plenty of time for that when you get older.



I agree and i was the same at this age.

All i cared about was computer games when i was his age lol


Kids these days


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 30, 2005)

At 12 I thought girls were stinky things to be avoided! at all costs. At 19 I impressed the wrong one.
I spent the next 20+ years in a living hell. I finally got rid of her 9 kids later. Now 25 years later I know!! girls are stinky things to be avoided at all costs. Go get someone older to buy you a fifth, and do something more productive, like getting drunk.


----------



## 007 (Aug 30, 2005)

Very amusing thread... can we make it a sticky?


----------



## 007 (Aug 30, 2005)

BTW there is only one way I think you can get a six pack in under a week and this.... liposuction...


----------

